# Excercise?



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi 

I have had one round of stims and trigger with BMS, sadly we got a BFN on Thursday.
Started our second round last night and I'm feeling much better today.

My question is re exercise.  I have read so much about fertility treatment and there is so much that differs in relation to excercise. 
Whilst stimming last time, because I hadn't been told any different,  I continued my normal activity running, body pump and running club training (please don't have images of an athlete I'm a slightly plump 41yr old!!). There were two good sized follicles on my right side and one smaller on my left. So it didn't affect that part. He told me that I needed to slow down and do more 'gentle' excercise after the trigger which I did, initially I couldn't do any excercise because my uterus felt like it had been replaced by full sized suitcase which had been packed for a two week trip! 
Once it eased off I went for a couple of jogs and dropped my weights right down at pump, which is gentle for me. I wasn't doing something everyday either.
What are people's thoughts on excercise? For me it's something that I absolutely love doing and it's good for my mind which may sound stupid but it helps keep me positive which can only be a good thing surely?
If he told me not to do anything obviously I would but some sites say do something gentle and jogging is ok others say gentle is going for a walk!

Just interested in what others have done / are doing?

Christie x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya, I power walk 6 miles a day to and fro work and do a bit of yoga and that is as active as I get!   I've been told gentle excercise is encouraged but I guess gentle depends on what you already do!!    Whilst I was taking a 3 month break from work I only did yoga every morning and lots of meditation but as I've had 5bfns I don't think it's really made any difference!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi I'm sorry about your bfn   I like exercise too and can't wait to be doing more of it again in the future! Since my mcs I'm a stone heavier than I was for about 17 years   I also used to do lots of body pump, running, swimming etc, but have stopped swimming due to risk of infections (Im currentky taking antibiotics to clear up some hidden ones that can be caused from swimming, according to Serum - I'm sure most people will be ok with swimming though) and now that I have dogs I just walk them & do a weekly class like bums legs & tums and occasionally yoga. I think it's down to the individual, but I've tried to be very careful since having my first MC. I'm having to accept being a bit less fit & slim currently but I am sure this can be reversed eventually and I'm still doing what is probably 'gentle exercise' (although I did a 6 mile run with DH last weekend!). The feel good factor from exercise is great, so I think it must be beneficial! and best just to cut down a little when having ivf & in pregnancy. It sounds like you were doing the right thing and not overdoing it. Sorry for that ramble, I really hope your next go is the one   All the best   
Merlin x


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for replying.

Ask1980 - that's a great amount walking. I'm sorry about your BFN's. I hope it works out for you soon x

Merlin13 - It wasn't a ramble! I think, like you, I have resided myself to the fact too that I am going to be less fit and a bit heavier but it will be worth it if we get the result that we want. I am sorry about your MC's. I hope it works out for you too xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I know this is an old post but I wanted to reply.

My consultant told me that continuing exercise is fine, just no heavy lifting! I think as long as its continuing what you already do rather than starting something new its ok.

Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to replying. We have just done our 3rd cycle of iui. Although I had cut down on the previous cycles I completely stopped running and weights this time as he said I needed to take it easy when I said what I was doing. Just went for walks instead this time. Sadly got a BFN yesterday. Now waiting for IVF.

X


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Christie and good luck with the IVF. xx


----------

